# Let's see pictures of your trails!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Next time we're out I'll take the camera  I have a ton of photos of our trails but they are on another computer. 
I mow/maintain about 5 miles of trails behind our house. Mostly just trimming back trees and keeping them mowed. 
I have a photo of Saro crossing our creek I can add.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish we had creeks. It would be something we can work on. Of course, Ricci walks through puddles without a problem, so I don't think a creek would be too big of a deal. So maybe I'd rather have a good river to swim across. =]


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We ride the desert in the winter months and the high country during the summer.

Antelope Island ( island in Great Salt Lake) is close by and doesn't get too much snow, so we ride it a lot in the winter.









The Bonneville Shoreline trail, follows the old shoreline of the ancient Lake Bonneville along the foothills of Northern Utah. It's really close to home and easy to easy ride winter or spring. Too hot in the summer.









If I've got time to stay over night, we often go places like Bryce Canyon during the spring months.









Once summer is here we are off to the high country.


----------



## lsucajun8 (May 28, 2009)

Painted Horse, those pictures are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Agreed. I love the one with all the yellow flowers.

We don't have anything quite so breathtaking here, mostly rolling hills with a few caprocks and creeks (not very many though).





















(old pic)









(same hill just a newer pic)









And I hope you don't mind if I add a video. This is part of the rougher terrain we have around here.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^You have a steady hand on the video. Looks like so many areas around here, even the scrub cedars and cattle trails.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

While this doesn't show it I live in a densely populated area. I come from the horizon to the north. I circle the lake to the right then work my way northwest to just about the horizon. I make this run about 4 times a week once the bugs are gone which is about now until the snow flies and then I move out on the snowmobile trails


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm jealous, you all have prettier trails than I do, haha. Especially Painted Horse. Those pictures are breathtaking. =]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's couple different trails we've gone on...nothing too special, this isn't even the cool stuff we could take, just simple trails since Thunder just learning.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm jealous, you all have prettier trails than I do, haha. Especially Painted Horse. Those pictures are breathtaking. =]


 
painted horse makes me druel?? every time I see pictures of the country. I want to move to Utah. :lol: I showed them to my wife last night and said that is where I want to live but I don't have my family out there so I am stuck where I am.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ Yay for the Aussie! I saw the picture looking out over the gate and thought... That looks very un-American.. lol!

I'm waiting until I get my camera back and will take photo's of my trails then :]


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I trail ride in Oklahoma and out by my house. I live by a lake and most of the other trails i trailer at is by a lake too. huh, imagine that. haha. 




































These are all pictures riding on my pasture. The last one is our barn, the fence you see is the round pen, it gets moved around all the time depending on where I want to work the horses.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the pictures with the horse's ears in them. Ricci's ears are my second favorite part of her whole body. =]


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i normally don't take my camera with me on trail rides. but i have a few times!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

wow y'all have some pretty trails! hopefully i can make it out this weekend. Twilight, the first picture you posted is gorgeous! with the green grasses and the trees in the back. Idaho has pretty country.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Took my camera today for fun, had a friend's granddaughter along. She's a very beginning rider but she had a terrific ride.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/206/519015453_ba1df8709d.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1341/818366043_3d344098f6.jpghttp://farm1.static.flickr.com/109/252501701_2895c8545e.jpg


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish I had more pictures, because I trial ride a lot. But here are some from the Valles Caldera ride. We saw some elk actually on this ride. This was up on the trail head, near Los Alamos, NM.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love this photo. It looks like rider and horse are having such a lovely time.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, I found some photos of trails we have ridden.
Here is one in Medicine Lodge Kansas in the Gypsum Hills area








This one is at Lake Carl Blackwell near Stillwater Oklahoma








Here is my husband. We were at the Clovercliff Ranch near Cottonwood Falls Kansas.








This is just across the road from our house. The one I posted earlier of the creek is just down the hill and across the road from this spot. Our house is just to the right out of sight. This is after the spring grass burns. Thats why the grass is so short and you can see the rocks. You can see the reason they call these the Flint hills :lol:








These are trails our saddle club maintains. They are about 4 miles from our house on a city lake.








This is the Walnut River. Its about a 5 mile, 10 round trip ride from our house. All on gravel roads so we don't go there often 









Thats enough :lol:
Ok, heres one more...This is part of the trails we maintain by mowing/trimming just behind our house


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

1 - when Borys don't want to travel by trailer /he get in without any problems but when we move on he get crazy... we are trying three times and said enough.../ more than 40km in saddle


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ Beautiful horse! your hair is almost as long as his tail


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Love this thread  I will have to get some pictures of our 'trail'


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I _really_ want Dancer to get her act together soon. That and find the right saddle for my fat backside. I didn't realize how much I missed trail riding until I saw those pictures. (My boss thinks my eyes are watering due to allergies:lol. 

I also love the pic of the horse in the snow. Around here, you don't dare ride in the snow, if we ever get any, because it's a sure bet there's nasty ice underneath!:shock:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This past weekends ride.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

omg. that is spectacular.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

wow!!! you guys have amazing places to go trail riding...i dont have anythin close to that at all


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't have many trail riding pictures. Those are from the beginning of summer. I have a video with some clips of it on 



 (I can't for the life of me figure out how to imbed).


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some from a PC trail ride we did. We went on the tame, civilised trails because we had led kids. I'll have to take some of my REAL trails next time I go out :]


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Painted Horses

Where is the last pic you posted? It looks like a trail I rode this summer in Logan Canyon. I also go for an annual ride on Antelope Island the weekend after Thanksgiving. It's neat to see the bison and huge mule deer bucks.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

wild spot

All of those Aussie riders and not a single bull whip! Very disapointing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Kevin, I have a whip but it scares most of the other horses :]

I'll have to take some of me with it flying and post them for you!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wild spot, I'm fascinated how you can see all around you and so far ahead. That never happens here, even where it isn't forest there are still brushy fence lines, trees, curves and hills.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, I keep my horses right on the border of Canberra, which is located in the middle of a ring of low mountains. So in close to the city offers good views, and then further out offers mountains, and rockier/steeper trails.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We live on the edge of the country and the (seemingly) ever expanding civilization, so our trails are just about anywhere (and everywhere) we can go...

From a 'real' trail...










to a creek...










to the corn fields..










to a walking path...










to the road...










to the soon to be developed land... :-(










to the soon to have houses land... :-( :-(










to the new houses... :-( :-( :-(










to the condos.... (SIGH)










but at least there is always something new to see.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

You ride right through suburbia? Do people mind? Do you have to poop scoop?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

toadflax said:


> You ride right through suburbia? Do people mind? Do you have to poop scoop?


Yes, we ride right through suburbia and even to the grocery store in town (and it's great for de-spooking the young ones because suburbia is full of horse monsters).

99.99% of the folks are very friendly and the type to run in their house to get their kids to come and see 'real' horses walking through the neighborhood. I've only come across 2 people who were nasty, including one man that chased me in his car calling me every filthy name he could think of while telling me to get out of his neghborhood....luckily you're much more mobile on a horse than in a car  

The poop question is interesting...out on the country roads, no one would ever even think about cleaning up after their horse, so before we started riding through suburbia, I called the local NC Department of Transportation office and asked. They told me that all the roads in 'suburbia' were state maintained, secondary roads (public, not private roads) and there was absolutely no reason to worry about our horses pooping in the road...so we don't (perhaps our subconcious statement about urban sprawl). I would, however, ask for a box or something and clean up if they went right in front of the grocery store, but for some reason they've never pooped there... perhaps because the managers are very nice and sometimes bring apples out to them ;-)

BTW, we respect people's property and never put even a hoof on anyone's _private_ suburbia property without permission.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous trails everyone! 

Here are a couple from a Icelandic horse trek here, which we go on quit a few times a years. They always choose different trails to keep it exciting. So we haven't been on one trail twice. 
These were taken last April.














































The Icelandic my best friend rode:









We were supposed to go again this weekend for my Bday, but all the groups were already full. 

And here is a pic of another Icelandic horse trek, long looong time ago. I was like 7-9 years old in it. I'm the one looking a the camera xD


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> The poop question is interesting...out on the country roads, no one would ever even think about cleaning up after their horse, so before we started riding through suburbia, I called the local NC Department of Transportation office and asked. They told me that all the roads in 'suburbia' were state maintained, secondary roads (public, not private roads) and there was absolutely no reason to worry about our horses pooping in the road...so we don't (perhaps our subconcious statement about urban sprawl). I would, however, ask for a box or something and clean up if they went right in front of the grocery store, but for some reason they've never pooped there... perhaps because the managers are very nice and sometimes bring apples out to them ;-)


We don't poop scoop either, but I have had land owners complain about it occasionally. As a horse person it seems so silly to me, horse poo is nothing like dog poop, but if the land owner ain't happen, ain't NOBODY happy...
I think it would be a hoot to go to the grocery store on horseback.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin the picture was from the Highline Trail in the Uintas. I ride occassionally up Blacksmiths Fork near you. I spend a lot of time on Antelope Island in the winter months, It's just 20 minutes from the house. So we usually buy a season pass and go out most weekends. The snow doesn't get very deep out there.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I want to spend a week on the highline trail next summer. I wnated to do it this summer but I had too much going on.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

toadflax said:


> I think it would be a hoot to go to the grocery store on horseback.


We've gone through the McDonald's drive thru, too...now that's a hoot.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Yup, we have ridden to the mall, to the public lake/playground, through maccas drivethrough, the local shops, local sports fields... Good fun and SO good at de-spooking horses.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, me & a friend rode through maccas drive through.... very funny!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

We crossed an interstate once, that was excititng, maybe a little too exciting, not to mention illegal. That same ride took us through a culvert under the highway--we had to get off and lead of course.
There's a general store on one of our routes but it's still very rural and no one seems surprised to see us.
Drive-thrus, I love it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ We regularly ride through underpasses, and I have been on Wildey on a traffic island and had a bus drive right in front of his nose... I love a horse who isn't scared of traffic!


----------

